# Secret to Spanish



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

I really need some help or at least a better understanding to catching spanish. Yesterday I went fishing with a buddy off of sykes and we got skunked. We fished right under a bait ball with no luck but the guys down from us kept catching spanish. From what it looked like they were just trowing a hook with a shiner on it. When I tried it I couldnt keep the bait from blowing back under the bridge because of all the wind let alone sink underneath the bait ball. After awhile I gave up and put back on an egg sinker and fished the bottom still with no luck. How are guys live lining bait out like that? I was using 50# braided line, is that to heavy or something?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

get some split shot weights. they will get your bait down just enough for the fish to see it. with braid i really dont think the # line matters cause its all very very small compared to mono with it getting thicker the heavier # you get. you could try smaller # line just to try.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah 50# is too heavy and use split shots. Hell, when I did lots of pier fishing I use to go down to the Octagon pier when the spanish were thick and throw my old ultra lights I used for small mouth back in KY with 4lb test. Never broke off unless I didnt have a net to bring them up. That reminds me, that was crazy fun and I need to get back over there and do it again!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Toss a gotcha out there with a steel leader. Shouldn't have to get under the bait ball, they should be exploding on top


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

I know everyone has their own way, but I've had the most success this year with the Spanish from the shore (bayside) at Pickens. Free lining dead ly's. No weights. Just 20 pound mono, a hook, and a slow retreive. The only problem I've had doing it this way is keeping the damn seagulls away sometimes.


----------



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah I tried a gotcha too. I see people free line all the time but never understood how to get it out there and keep it from blowing back, but im going to switch to a lighter braid and see what happens


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

All the Spanish I've caught have been less then 25 feet or so from shore, so don't focus to much on distance casting. As far as the wind, if it's blowing to hard switch spots to the sound, or bay, whichever will work in your favor.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bubble Rig never fails :notworthy:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, bubble rig!!


----------

